# Herping in the Central Coast



## JordanG (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey everyone just wondering if anyone knows any good herping spots in the central coast cheers.
Jordan

..........

............


----------



## JordanG (Jul 22, 2011)

..............


----------



## redelapid (Jul 23, 2011)

Well the central coast is basically littered with reptiles but you should go herping during the summer which isnt very far now. But anyway, if theres any local bushland that you know of close to home or a drive away you just go there. I go up to the central coast every now and then and always get some good results when looking for reptiles. So when you go herping you should stick to the bushland area not the suburban areas (example a park) and look out for any good sunny spots where a reptile might like to bask but reptiles can be found anywhere mind you. 
And remember you live on the central coast which is a coastal environment so from my experience when ive gone looking for and photgraphing reptiles in the central coast, my average finds are the bearded dragon on warm sunny days (no wind) blue tongues but they are normally found in gardens, if your luck you will spot a lace moniter, green tree snakes in the summer, oh and ofcourse the red-bellie black snakes there everywhere! And............ havnt seen any but have heard that there are brown snakes, carpet pythons and death adders.


And if you have trouble finding a place to find our scaly friends in the first place i advise you go to Somersby which is relativly near the "Australian Reptile Park" (which is awesome!) but anyway somersby is the best place i know of ive seen heaps of stunning lace moniters there and heard there is the deadly death adder there too.... and the scenery is stunning with waterfalls, boulders and brilliant flora.


----------



## JordanG (Jul 25, 2011)

ok thanks man


----------



## Kimberlyann (Jul 25, 2011)

Along Wilfard Barret is a bushwalk. go there in summer, good luck


----------



## snakes123 (Jul 25, 2011)

Somersby falls have heaps of water dragons, and someone said there is a few diamonds, and heaps of RBB's of on one track


----------



## Australis (Jul 25, 2011)

In warm weather around watercourses your almost guaranteed to find RBB's across most of the Central Coast. 

Bio-diversity on the Central Coast is higher than Kakadu according to an article recently in the local rag (although if true, i suspect this may be down to migratory birds, not so much reptiles).


----------



## JordanG (Jul 25, 2011)

alright thanks guys, will have to check some of these places out cheers.


----------

